# Anyone use orange tree wood?



## pandemonium

I am in the land of orange trees and have never tried it, is it any good?


----------



## sumosmoke

I have heard that citrus wood (including orange) is good for smoking a couple meats. It's on the list that was created into a Wiki.

http://smf.huddler.com/wiki/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food


----------



## flash

Orange or really any fruit wood is relatively mild. Great for fish and chicken. I have use Orange, grapefruit, nectarine, peach and plum.


----------



## chefrob

use it all the time........it is a mild smoke.


----------



## mballi3011

Yes it is a really good wood for smoking. You don't think that God would make anything to do with the GATORS bad do you. He just forgot to make a tree blue in color. Hey he had alot on his plate to remember everything. So he made the sky blue then.


----------



## vongrider

In the 1940s and  1950S ,one of ther most famous barbeque restaurants in California, Moores Meat Pitt in Monrovia Caliufornia, used orange tree roots exclusively in their barbequeing process. I was the lucky guy in 1957 who built the fire at 4:00am with these roots and loaded the meat trays. The flavor was absolutely fantastic and I have never been successful matching this outstanding flavor with the use of Hickory, mesquite or other fruit woods. If you know where I can purchase some of these roots, at any cost, pleawse advise.


----------



## tbjoebbq ss

I like to use Lime wood on chicken.  A lot like a marguerita chicken without wasting the tequila!


----------



## mneeley490

Since I don't live anywhere near where an orange tree would survive, I have bought chunks on ebay. Not real cheap, but if you're just using it for flavor wood, rather than the whole heat source, it works out okay.

BTW, I think it's great with turkey!


----------



## philsey da bear

I have used Orange wood with chicken and I think it's great. Sometimes with a more delicate meat
a more subtle smoke is better.

I just decided that I am going to use it for my Thanksgiving turkey this year. I'm getting mine from BBQ'ers Delight.
Burn it in my AMZNPS. Not too expensive that way. Heat comes from electric with my MES 30.

Good luck! Give it a try!

SMOKIN'!

Phil


----------



## bigdaddydon

I just purchased Cherry, Apple, Pecan,  and Orange wood  chips from Cabela's online for $5 per bag.  Can't wait to give them all a shot.    Happy smoking!


----------



## bgolden49

If I can find orange wood chips in Mass. I would love to try it on sword fish or tuna.


----------



## philsey da bear

bgolden49 said:


> If I can find orange wood chips in Mass. I would love to try it on sword fish or tuna.


Well you might not be able to find them in Mass., but you can order them from Todd at AMZN. It's part of his BBQ Delight line (did he buy Candy out?)

That's where I am getting mine. I am doing an orange wood smoked turkey tomorrow. It's all I use for Turkey now (along with my orange brine).


----------



## bgolden49

Philsey Da Bear said:


> bgolden49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find orange wood chips in Mass. I would love to try it on sword fish or tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you might not be able to find them in Mass., but you can order them from Todd at AMZN. It's part of his BBQ Delight line (did he buy Candy out?)
> 
> That's where I am getting mine. I am doing an orange wood smoked turkey tomorrow. It's all I use for Turkey now (along with my orange brine).
Click to expand...

I am about order my first amnps from Todd ....also extra pellets...orange will be in the cart ....Thanks for the reply


----------



## aquaboogle

I just used orange wood to smoke a couple of whole chickens, and it came out awesome!  Here's my process:

- Brine chicken in a mixture of kosher salt, raw sugar, paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, course pepper, and cayenne. 

- Started the smoker with lump charcoal to get it going, but I used only orange wood after that.

- Smoked for about 4 hrs, wiggling between 220-240 degrees until I got an internal breast temp of about 170 degrees. 

Once done, the chickens came out moist and juicy - the smoke flavor and color was amazing. 

I highly recommend orange wood for poultry.


----------



## radio

A friend just sent me some Manzanita wood and it is awesome for smoking!  I never used Orange, but the brisket I smoked today with  Manzanita had a very mild, but flavorful smokey taste.  If you can't find Orange wood, see If you can get your hands on some well seasoned Manzanita


----------



## sjb the chef

Anyone who need to be supplied with orange trees wood, I'm your man.


----------



## bekellog81

I have never had the chance to smoke with orange wood.  The closest thing to that here is Osage Orange
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , but I am afraid the fire would get too hot!!!  No seriously I will have to try some orange wood !!!


----------



## radio

bekellog81 said:


> I have never had the chance to smoke with orange wood.  The closest thing to that here is Osage Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I am afraid the fire would get too hot!!!  No seriously I will have to try some!!!


Hi from SW Missouri
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Osage Orange (Hedge apple) does burn hot when well seasoned!  Plenty of it around here also, but I'll not try it in the smoker.

I about got a hernia last night!  The State had been using a huge, telescoping circular saw to trim trees along the right of way then chipping the smaller stuff and leaving the big ones lay.  The crews had cut them into 4-6 foot sections, so i pulled over last evening and loaded a half dozen logs in the truck.  One White Oak section was about 12 inches in diameter and a good 6 foot long, but I wasn't about to pass that one up!  The others were Red Oak, so I have a decent supply of wood to cut and split


----------



## miso

Sir/Madam - you may call this number +1-(832)-867-9950 to advise more about your enquiry, Thanks!!


----------



## AZ-Smoker

philsey da bear said:


> Well you might not be able to find them in Mass., but you can order them from Todd at AMZN. It's part of his BBQ Delight line (did he buy Candy out?)
> 
> That's where I am getting mine. I am doing an orange wood smoked turkey tomorrow. It's all I use for Turkey now (along with my orange brine).


----------



## AZ-Smoker

It might seem unlikely, but we have a cosiderable amount of orange groves in Mesa and Gilbert AZ.  I would sure like to trade you some orange wood chips for some swordfish steaks.  Not much good seafood in AZ.
Thanks, Rick


----------



## GaryHibbert

I use BBQ Delight orange pellets a lot in my AMNPS and Mes 30.  They're fantastic!!
Orange goes great with pork, poultry, and salmon.  Much better than apple IMO.
Orange produces a light, mild, very arimatic smoke.
Gary


----------

